# Thank you Bill Hays!



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

First of all I apologise for my poor English.

Yesterday I had a lot free time (very difficult to find free time last years).

I manage to watch some videos from Bill Hays and try some shooting after this.

Till yesterday I couldn't hit with consistency targets. I was shooting better without aiming (I was just looking the target). I was very dissapointed with my slingshot shooting and I couldn't find out what's wrong with my shooting. I am one of the best Trap Shooters in my country, I shoot extremely well with shotguns, airguns, blowguns etc. It was always easy for me.

I try to learn sling shot shooting from videos, from articles, forums etc.

Yesterday I watched a video where Bill Hays holds long stick like a gun to teach that is almost the same when you are shooting with a slingshot. That was! This is absolutely true! It's exactly the same logic.

After some shots and experiments I managed to shoot a 4 X 4 cm target from 9 meters 7-9 times to 10!

Before this video I was keeping my head up and I was trying to find a place for anchor point and elevation. Now I use my slingshot like if it is a shotgun. The bands are the barels and using the corect for me "cast of/on" I have no problems to find the centre between right and left of the target. I managed to find the elevation by moving my head near the top band (I'm right eye dominated and I hold the slingshot with my left hand sideway).

I can't stop shooting after this. I can do it with all my slingshots (with some modifications)! It seems so easy after this and I need to share my feelings to SSF.

Now I understand why all of you keep talking about Bill Hays.

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill is a great guy who really understands slingshots. And he is a wonderful shot as well. He is a true boon to the sport.

Glad to hear you have found a technique that works for you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill has inspired and influenced slingshots worldwide more than anybody. More people have learned to shoot as a result of his demonstrations.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to agree. Bill has shown thousands of people what a slingshot can really do! There are many others to thank too, but Bill's videos, I think really opened the eyes for many that a slingshot is not a simple inaccurate toy. When aimed properly and with his very good instructions he has made many people (like myself) look at a simple slingshot with all new respect. Plus he is also very generous with his designs and sharing his templates. If we had a slingshot Hall of Fame...he would be in there for sure!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

the slingshot community owes a great deal to Bill and Daranda, along with the other vendors in this Forum. To sum it up, most businesses want to sell you a product, period. The vendors here not only sell you a product, but they also provide instructional videos to help you become proficient with your slingshot. At the 2014 MWST Bill and Nathan along with some others took the time out of their shooting to help others Improve theirs. I hope all of you get a chance to attend either the ECST or the MWST and see for yourself how fortunate we are to have the participating vendors we do.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I found that particular video helpful too, tho in my case I'm still working on getting my shooting up to scratch. :target:


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

bills videos actually have really helped me also


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

:blush: Okay Guys... that's enough!

You made me resort to an emoticon...

Seriously though, if I've seen a little further and done a touch more then credit is due to Bill "Tex" Herriman and to Neil Bingham more than anyone else.... I simply utilized and slightly modified Tex's instruction on shooting to fit my gun/rifle shooting style... because that's what I'm really good at... and a long time ago Neil Bingham from England had a video where he was shooting cans in his backyard, and it's like he never missed... So I knew it wasn't the slingshot that was the problem with accuracy it was how it was used.

I spent a lot of time and effort to try and come up with a comprehensive approach to slingshot shooting that allows for more accuracy for more people than had previously been shown possible... but without knowing it was possible by watching and learning from Neil and Tex... I wouldn't have even tried in the first place!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Charles said:


> Bill is a great guy who really understands slingshots. And he is a wonderful shot as well. He is a true boon to the sport.Glad to hear you have found a technique that works for you.Cheers ... Charles


Eeexactly.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> :blush: Okay Guys... that's enough!
> 
> You made me resort to an emoticon...
> 
> ...


Hi Bill.

It's always a guy that manage to concentrate all the stuff to a book or to a video including of course his knowledge and his personal experiences.

My opinion, after watching your videos and the designs of your slingshots, is that you are that guy for the slingshot shooting.


----------

